# Help? VAF4A - Appendix 2 (Financial Requirement)



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

My fiance and I have finally filled in the Appendix 2 (Financial Requirement) and just want some sort of check from you good forum people as to whether we've done it correct?

I found the guidance notes more confusing than the forms themselves so I hope we've got it right. Would appreciate any comments or feedback please?

Part 1 and 2 are fine, but Part 3 and 4 is where it gets confusing.

I think I ended up filling in Part 1, 2 and up to 3.21 and then the rest of the form remains blank up until Part 5. With leaving so much blank I am now scratching my head hoping I have not missed anything?

I will try to explain and therefore hopefully someone can assure me this ok?

I earn £27,000 per year from a permanent job I have which I have held since Aug 2009.
So, I have payslips for the past six months showing this and also a P60 showing my earnings from April 2012-2013. I have held this job for 4 years, I have not worked overseas, and I have no substantial savings in the bank above £1,000.

So, in the form I have filled in:

That I have a daughter (British citizen) who I pay monthly maintenance of £260 towards, but she is apparently exempt from the Financial req because of her being British?

At 3.2 "What is the financial requirement you are required to meet? I have put £18,600 a year. Assume this is correct?

3.3 asks "From the list below, please indicate the main method of meeting the financial requirement. I have checked the box which says "Income from salaried employment in the UK - Complete Part 3A.
And then I have simply checked the box - Category A.

Is that correct? 

I've then filled in all the UK employment details from 3.4 through to 3.13.

3.12 I put YES to earning the amount for more than 6 months prior to the date of application.

At 3.13 "Has your sponsor had OTHER salaried employment in the UK in the 12 months prior?" I put NO because I have held my current job for 4 years. 

And then at 3.20 it asks for 12 months income which I put as £27,000.

Checked YES for 3.21 and then the rest of the entire form I have left blank all the way up until Part 5. 

What I need is some sort of clarification based on the facts above that I DO NOT need to fill in any of section 3B or any of Part 4?

I just needed to add some further information to Part 5.

Please? There is so much left BLANK that I need peace of mind that I've done this correct for the Appendix 2 form?


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

signifi said:


> My fiance and I have finally filled in the Appendix 2 (Financial Requirement) and just want some sort of check from you good forum people as to whether we've done it correct?
> 
> I found the guidance notes more confusing than the forms themselves so I hope we've got it right. Would appreciate any comments or feedback please?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

If you answer yes to question 3.12 it states you should continue to question 3.21 so no need to answer the other questions in between those that you have answered.

I too am interested if anything needs to be ticked in sections 3B onwards if only applying via Category A. I believe you do not need to though as you already state in an earlier section which category you will be applying under.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, I'm hoping someone can clarify this soon as my fiance will be going to Moscow on Thursday to take this and the 2 kilograms of paper required for her Fiance Visa application.
Please somebody please?


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are correct as you are meeting the requirement solely through Cat A.
Don't put anything in Part 5.
It's a one-size-fits-all form!


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You are correct as you are meeting the requirement solely through Cat A.
> Don't put anything in Part 5.
> It's a one-size-fits-all form!


Hi Joppa, 

Just to confirm the topic creator should not be completing question 3.13 to 3.20 should he as if applying via category A and ticking yes to question 3.12 it tells you to skip to 3.21?

The rest of the application can then be left blank (except section 5 if need more space to explain additional information)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't check as UKBA site is down!


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Was there any resolution to this in the end?


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes it seems skipping as you said above is correct.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Fourth - no


----------

